# Rewiring Fan/Light combos to 2 switches



## Zachary (Dec 1, 2009)

We live in an older home with ceiling fans and lights in every bedroom, in the living room, dining room, kitchen, and back porch and we have one switch for each, turn it off and both the fan & light go off, if you want just the fan or light on, you gotta use the pull chains...doesn't bother me so much but it does bother my dad and so he wants to rewire all of them so there's a separate switch for the light and fan...and naturally I'd help him with it.  We have 5 bedrooms so as you can see, lots of switches to redo....what I want to know is, how much of a P.I.T.A. is this going to be to do?
I personally don't think we should bother, it's not that big of a thing (to me) but I guess to him it is 
So when we finally tackle that project, what am I in for?


----------



## travelover (Dec 2, 2009)

Have you investigated wireless adapters? I think I'd go that way before I'd rewire each one.

Example:

Amazon.com: Westinghouse 7787500 Wireless Ceiling Fan and Light Wall Control: Home Improvement


----------

